# Question about imbellis



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm checking into buying a pair of betta imbellis, and I found a guy selling pure imbellis. He's saying the price is 35 bucks free shipping for the pair and they're full blooded imbellis. Is this a good deal? I haven't been able to find them in california except with this guy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i didn't say that obama was any good...just can't stand romney..

imbellis needs no special treatment..just treat it like a splendens...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Why are you guys talking about politics on a fish forum website? It makes no sense.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Schtop it! hehehe.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, he started it!  Because he decided to bring it up, and I love a good debate!  Is it a good deal though? They're adults.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

For the bettas, how old are they. You saying adults could mean that they are two years or five. If they are really old I wouldn't spend that much money on them since they might die soon. I'm taking you want to breed them, so I would only buy thm if they are young enough.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

He seems to be in a debbilish mood. There are 2 sides to this- one he is a little devil, and loves it. 2. He gives great advice in between the lines  That means you get to learn to be a critical thinker. Never a bad thing. 

All we are saying- give peace a chance
All we are saying- give peace a chance. 

Personally I like the debbil in him, usually. LOL


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol, you talking about me? I'm no devil


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No, loha.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

phew ok, i don't have to worry then.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So, he is desperate to get rid of them, so he made me a deal of 25 bucks, 6 fish, I pay shipping. 2 pairs of pure imbellis, and 2 juvies of hybrids I think, but I'm checking into that. Now I know that is a good deal!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That sounds like a good deal right there. I mean of course it depends on how much the shipping is but if you think about it 6 regular betta splenders are already 30$ so I think its a good deal since you'll get two pairs (are they mate?) plus two more fish


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They don't need to have mated before. Of course it makes it easier to spawn them, but I have enough experience with splendens.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

ok, but isn't it possible that they just don't match and wont spawn? How much are you getting charged for shipping?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He changed the deal. It's now 5 fish 23 dollars, but they might not be all pure, but he will try his best. It's also free shipping.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I'd say its a good deal. I mean 23$ isn't really that much money for fish if you think about it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if he is making deals like this ; i would say that you aren't going to see any pure imbellis..all of them will be hybrid crosses...which makes them pretty worthless...
unless he guarantees the purity of the species....


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

hmm right didn't think of that, can't trust people nowadays anymore


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's moving and is definitely desperate. He's highly reputable.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

is he or is he just saying that to push you to buy his fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have moved several times and was quite desparate but never gave away fish..and at $23 for 5 good bettas with the price of shipping included is pretty much giving them away...
if you breed them you couldn't sell them as pure strains because you couldn't guarantee them...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, the splenden was a wild type, so it'd be easy to tell if it was a pure or a hybrid. The splenden hybrid would be much plainer.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He changed it again. 7 fish, 27 bucks and where it lands, nobody knows! Maybe once I paypal him, he'll stop changing it. At least he's changing it in my favor.... 2 more fish, 4 more bucks, isn't a bad change IMO.


----------

